# Question on ebay...



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I saw a listing the other day where the seller was asking that if you buy something from them, to please rate them with all 5 stars. They said that if a seller gets a bad feedback from a buyer or is given less than 5 stars on the rating, that ebay charges more in fees to the sellers. Is this true?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep.
Though actually it's that they don't _discount_ from their fees as much for lower DSRs. 
Ie, final value fees are discounted 20% for a 4.9s and above average, across the board, for the month. 
They're discounted 15% for 4.8s and above, and 5% for 4.6s and above.

They don't discount listing fees, only final value fees, but it's still nothing to sneeze at. My 15-20% usually saves me about $50 a month. (I had perfect 5s last month!  ) 
But I've never felt compelled to _ask_ people to leave me all 5s...

Also, those of us who are "Top Rated Sellers" risk that status if we have too many 1s or 2s. 
I can't recall off the top of my head how many is too many, though.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Yes, it is true, and ErinP is correct.

In actuality, if you leave a seller a 4 rating, it might seem like you did them a service, but you really hurt the seller. I know it seems like 3's and 4's are good, but they are not.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I suggest she should have said something like, "If you intend to leave me less than 5's on my feedback record I would appreciate it if you would contact me in advance to discuss your displeasure".


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, well I was just curious. Thank you for the info. Seems e-bay is getting awfully hard for sellers to work with. 

I just bought a saddle from a man and he said I could send a MO. Wouldn't you know it got returned to me as "undeliverable" and while he has been very nice about the whole thing, I'm sure he's frustrated as am I. I did have a tracking number on it and everything so I had proof that it did indeed get itself lost. I'm just hoping this doesn't give me a bad reputation in his eyes. Very aggravating. But again, he has been awfully nice to work with on it.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Not to hijack this thread, but since we're on the subject...If _no_ feedback is left for the item purchase, is that worse than receiving a feedback with low star values? Or does that not count against you?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So far as I know, no feedback means absolutely nothing.
It doesn't count for or against the seller (or buyer, for that matter).

I'd venture to guess that less than 50% of transactions have FB left anymore...


----------

